# How Can I Get Back on a Banned Message Board?



## Gagafritz

I tried the HideMyAss software that does not reveal your IP as i know that is usually how they detect you.  I also had a friend set up an account with their email and computer and then tried to log on but no luck.  I didn't do anything nasty to get banned.  Just posted an opinion that one of the mods didn't like.  I want to get back on cuz i have friends there i would at least like to get in touch and PM them with my email so we can get back in touch.  I am not a troll or spammer or anything like that.  Please advise.


----------



## strollingbones

is it a temporary ban or not?


----------



## Crackerjack

Tried this yet?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

If the mod staff has at least one talented geek who knows a few tools...you don;t stand much of a chance. IP address is just one protection.

Sayin nothing else.


----------



## Dude111

Crackerjack said:
			
		

> Tried this yet?


I have to go thru hidemyass to get to that site.... Either my ISP or my DNS servers are blocking that site  (I get a 404 error)

I hadnt tried to goto it in a few years,it used to work.......


----------



## Vengeance

iamwhatiseem said:


> If the mod staff has at least one talented geek who knows a few tools...you don;t stand much of a chance. IP address is just one protection.
> 
> Sayin nothing else.



You've got that right- doesn't fly on MY home board.


----------



## Gagafritz

Well, some of these board Mods are jerks.  I didn't do anything to violate any COC.  I wasn't rude, didn't post bad language or anything like that.  They decided they didn't like me so they dogged me throughout the board.  I merely posted my kids' Christmas list and they went bezerk on me.  It was the most bizarre thing.  I would like to be able to get back and talk to some of my peeps that's all.


----------



## Vengeance

Gagafritz said:


> Well, some of these board Mods are jerks.  I didn't do anything to violate any COC.  I wasn't rude, didn't post bad language or anything like that.  They decided they didn't like me so they dogged me throughout the board.  I merely posted my kids' Christmas list and they went bezerk on me.  It was the most bizarre thing.  I would like to be able to get back and talk to some of my peeps that's all.





I understand your plight and I'm sympathetic- quite right, some mods ARE jerks, they're people after all.  

Let me suggest that wherever you land in the future, you exchange a linguistically unique code word or name with your friends that is searchable, not neccesarily even a real word  and  should something like this happen again, you can post it with a brief personal identifier that only a friend would recognize- that way you can find each other if you become electronically seperated.


----------



## Gagafritz

Good point.  Thanks.  I was fortunate to friend one of my peeps and we wound up as real life friends via Facebook.  But, with internet chatters, i just want to maintain my contact and not necessarily take it to a friend level but just be able to meet up on another board if something happens.  What kind of code word would be an example and how would you then search that?


----------



## strollingbones

what the hell was on that list?


----------



## editec

Why would you want to?


----------



## Article 15

I hear groveling works (or is a prereq) on some sites.


----------



## Sarah G

Article 15 said:


> I hear groveling works (or is a prereq) on some sites.



I never could get into that groveling thing on _some _sites..  Especially groveling to complete morons.


----------



## Vengeance

Gagafritz said:


> Good point.  Thanks.  I was fortunate to friend one of my peeps and we wound up as real life friends via Facebook.  But, with internet chatters, i just want to maintain my contact and not necessarily take it to a friend level but just be able to meet up on another board if something happens.  What kind of code word would be an example and how would you then search that?



Well, let's try somethng like *AXXIOTIQUE* and then do a Google search for it-


----------



## Warrior102

Gagafritz said:


> Well, some of these board Mods are jerks.  I didn't do anything to violate any COC.  I wasn't rude, didn't post bad language or anything like that.  They decided they didn't like me so they dogged me throughout the board.  I merely posted my kids' Christmas list and they went bezerk on me.  It was the most bizarre thing.  I would like to be able to get back and talk to some of my peeps that's all.



You got kicked off a message board for posting a Christmas list? What's the site, "Heathen.com?"


----------



## Vengeance

Vengeance said:


> Gagafritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks.  I was fortunate to friend one of my peeps and we wound up as real life friends via Facebook.  But, with internet chatters, i just want to maintain my contact and not necessarily take it to a friend level but just be able to meet up on another board if something happens.  What kind of code word would be an example and how would you then search that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's try somethng like *AXXIOTIQUE* and then do a Google search for it-
Click to expand...




It took a little bit for the googlebot to pick it up but axxiotique produced one result, try it


----------



## Dude111

> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go thru hidemyass to get to that site.... Either my ISP or my DNS servers are blocking that site  (I get a 404 error)
> 
> I hadnt tried to goto it in a few years,it used to work.......
Click to expand...

This site works fine for me 


http://tor.factor.cc


I wish there was a ZIP file so i didnt have to "install" it just to look @ it again!


----------



## Gagafritz

Well, i went to the library and created a brand new email account on gmail or whatever on the library computer.  No identifying information and false name, etc.  Then, i logged onto the message board and they still denied me access.  I didn't put any personal info at all on the library computer not even a name, nickname, nothing.  I guess they just must ban a general area.
  I know some of you might think i did something "really bad" to get banned.  But, i didn't.  There was a mod who just did not like me for whatever reason.


----------



## Gagafritz

When banning, do they ban the general area that the IP comes from?


----------

